# Revlon Acquires Sinful Colors



## NeutraKris (Mar 25, 2011)

WWD announced today that Revlon acquired Mirage Cosmetics, owner of the Sinful Colors brand. It's rumored the buy was due to the fact Sinful Colors polishes outsell Revlon's Nail Lacquers and Sinful Colors raked in $30 million in revenues last year! Wow!

Sinful Colors is my *favorite* polish brand. I love the color selection, quality and affordability ($1.99/each). I'm a little nervous about this buyout - I'm afraid the prices may be raised. I hope not!

Take the poll above on how _you're_ feeling about Revlon's new acquisition!


----------



## perlanga (Mar 25, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about a price hike, if sinful polishes really sell like that much as stated, then Revlon would be making a disastrous move, sinful represents good quality polish at a rate anyone can afford.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 25, 2011)

Hopefully the formulation becomes better under Revlon's line. Right now Sinful Colors are a hit and miss.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 26, 2011)

I hope it's just an improvement in formula but not a price hike


----------



## NeutraKris (Mar 26, 2011)

I agree! I have quite a few polishes and some are spectacular, while some could be better. I still love them, but a more steady formula would be nice.
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hopefully the formulation becomes better under Revlon's line. Right now Sinful Colors are a hit and miss.


----------



## llehsal (Mar 27, 2011)

Once the price doesn't go up I'm good to go.


----------



## Kitytize (Mar 27, 2011)

Revlon is my favorite nail polish, so I'm excited.  I have a few Sinful Colors and have not cared for how runny they are. I love the array of colors that is offered though! I hope the formula improves and the price stays the same!


----------

